# Help understand lab results



## Jennie1031 (May 19, 2018)

I got my labs back a few days ago:

TSH 4.3. 0.35-5.35
T3 2.6. 2.0-4.4
T4 1.14. 0.89-1.76
reverse T3 22.9. 9.2-24.1
TP antibody 10. 0-34
Thyroglobulin AB <1.0. 0.0-0.9

Iron panel:

TIBC 294. 250-450

UIBC 195. ? Range

Iron 99. 50-175

Iron saturation 34%. 15-50%

I don't really know how to interpret my iron labs

Is adrenals tested through saliva/cortisol?

My dr started me on 30mg of armour a couple of days ago, after getting my TSH back.

So,my ques is, is that enough armour? How long before i should start to see a difference/change? any help/info/advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jennie


----------



## 1Draw (Jun 4, 2018)

Jeannie I would personally try to get your high Reverse T3 down below 15. Means your T3 is pooling and not getting into your system. You will need to take a T3 med like Cytomel. Here is one of the best websites on how to deal with elevated RT3. You can also search Dr. Childs website for info on Armour. Good Luck!

https://www.restartmed.com/reverse-t3/


----------

